
Craig “Satoshi Nakamoto” Wright Tries to Dominate Blockchain with Patents - thefreeman
http://www.financemagnates.com/cryptocurrency/news/craig-satoshi-nakamoto-wright-tries-to-dominate-blockchain-with-patents/
======
angersock
What a douche.

~~~
creshal
He just doesn't know when to quit, does he.

